

OpenGL molecule viewer in Clojure - lucyfor
http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2010-03-30-184355_molecule_viewer_in_clojure.html

======
madair
His Lisp rant is great too:
[http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2010-02-26-100553_do_you_r...](http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2010-02-26-100553_do_you_really_know_lisp.html)

 _It's my own fault, I sometimes try engaging certain superficial functional
and Lisp crowds on the internet. Comments are quickly down-voted because of
the prevalent mob mentality and inability for independent thought. Have we all
not yet evolved beyond peer pressure ? Really ? Sometimes there are some gems
when an independent thinker has something to add to the conversation instead
of mob screech and splintered egos that ruin the dialog. I basically end up
writing my own posts on my own site to summarize and lower the signal-to-noise
ratio._

~~~
swannodette
Even better is his rant "Clojure is the false lisp ",
[http://imagine27.com/articles/2009-08-19-011225_clojure_the_...](http://imagine27.com/articles/2009-08-19-011225_clojure_the_false_lisp.html).

It's great that he's taken time to _actually learn_ Clojure and see how nice
some of the libraries are. With Penumbra (thanks to Zachary Tellman) your
OpenGL code looks downright beautiful.

------
slug
Unrelated to what he's trying to accomplish but, for this simple application,
I think it should rotate the object (molecule) instead of the camera view, it
would look better.

~~~
jules
Why? Because the light stays in the same position? Then maybe it's better to
move the light?

